# Brown County Wine Fair: A Remarkable Event



## Simps (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey All,

This past weekend was the annual Indiana Wine Fair in Brown County. This festival celebrates a great deal of the local craft wines from around Indiana. My wife and I have been twice and it is truely something you have to visit. The wine is excellent, the price is right ($20 per ticket, free souviner glass and all the 1oz pours you can fit in 6 hours) and the atmosphere is welcoming. 

I have included 2 links below, one for the fair and the other to give you an idea of where this all takes place.

The Fair: http://www.indianawinefair.com/

The Place: http://www.storyinn.com/

It was by far the most fun I have had at a festival in years. Although you get to taste a huge ammount of the best and most unique wines in indiana, my favorite part is the friendly small town attitude that infects everyone who comes out. The best day for wine in Indiana Hands Down!

Has anyone else been to this?

-Simps


----------

